# Postpartum fur loss



## Ladybug Bulldogs (Feb 8, 2010)

I had originally put this thread in the health section, but with no replies...maybe I should have tried here instead!!

My OEB whelped 11 ( 2 didn't survive at birth  ) pups 11 weeks ago and she is losing her once gorgeous coat of white with red brindle! I have been adding Noble Herring oil to her kibble, but I was told to try adding seameal to it along with the Noble. I am waiting for the seameal to come in at the pet food store still. Can anyone suggest anything else I can do or try to help her coat come back in faster?


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Ladybug Bulldogs said:


> I had originally put this thread in the health section, but with no replies...maybe I should have tried here instead!!
> 
> My OEB whelped 11 ( 2 didn't survive at birth  ) pups 11 weeks ago and she is losing her once gorgeous coat of white with red brindle! I have been adding Noble Herring oil to her kibble, but I was told to try adding seameal to it along with the Noble. I am waiting for the seameal to come in at the pet food store still. Can anyone suggest anything else I can do or try to help her coat come back in faster?


Give it time. It's not uncommon for females who are nursing/have been nursing a large litter of pups to loose their coat and look awful for awhile. The puppies are (literally ) sucking out a lot of her nutrients from nursing. Are they still nursing some? (You should have seen the mother of my GSD's coat when she was done nursing...she looked like crap! But her coat came back in nicely after the pups were completely weaned). I'm not a breeder, so I can't say for sure, but I would be cautious about adding any supplements to the bitch if the pups are still occasionally nursing.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

A lot of breeds blow their coat completely after giving birth. I know Papillons do. After a heat or after birth, hormones drop and they completely blow out thier coat and end up with very thin coat. When I say thin I mean like very very short compared to flowing and thick as a normal Papillon.

I suspect your female is just blowing coat. She'll grow it back within the next 4-6 months. Nothing you can really do helps grow it faster.


----------



## Ladybug Bulldogs (Feb 8, 2010)

She hasn't been nursing for a long while now, the pups are 11 weeks old & all in their new homes. I did expect this & both my vet and the stud breeder I work with recommended the Noble & Seameal...I was just wondering if there were maybe something else I could do. Thanks for your reply though!!!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Noble & Seameal helps with coat quality not growing more of it. It does make the coat look healthier and shinier though. It just takes a little bit of time.


----------



## Ladybug Bulldogs (Feb 8, 2010)

Doggy Rogaine! I know it will come back, it's just the waiting that's the killer!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Believe me, it's so much harder if it's a very long haired breed! Hair takes FOREVER to grow and bam it's gone in an instant lol. It's a bit disturbing really. I've seen Nia's breeder's dogs after giving birth and they look like baldish puppies. It takes a really long time to grow back nicely.


----------



## Ladybug Bulldogs (Feb 8, 2010)

I bet! Thankfully she has short fur, couldn't imagine an Afgan losing it's fur!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Ladybug Bulldogs said:


> I bet! Thankfully she has short fur, couldn't imagine an Afgan losing it's fur!


I used to bathe Auz's breeders dogs several times a year for her. The females who were in season or just coming out of season would blow their coats in the tub like mad! It took a few weeks but the coat DID come back, full and thick. No problems.
I have used seameal on Dude for at least 8 months, and his coat is still looking nice. Usually by this time of year he's really ripping his fur out, but the seameal keeps it shiny and healthy. I really like it.


----------



## sukhakuli (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't have any advice, but my hair falls out in handfuls about 3-4 months after pregnancy. My sister actually ends up with bald spots. I don't know about canines, but in humans it's because during pregnancy your hair doesn't fall out at the same rate that it does when you are not pregnant. Then, after you have the baby you lose all of the hair you would have lost in the last year, but in a 1-2 month time frame. Dogs are mammals, too, (or as my oldest daughter calls them, manimals), so this may apply for them as well.


----------

